# Scared of......everything..Help Please!



## OurAdalai (Jul 6, 2011)

Our 1 year old(just turned 1 last week)female GSD is afraid of EVERYTHING, and EVERYONE. She only likes my wife and I, and will only mildly tolerate our roommate who has spent HOURS trying to befriend her to no avail. She isn't the least bit aggressive with anyone, quite the contrary, she will typically cower behind me or my wife, and if we keep her in front of us, and someone tries to give her their hand to smell she will typically pee. We had her in puppy socialization classes at petco, and she did fine there with most of the other pups, but still didn't like being touched by other humans, and she didn't like hyper dogs. 

Anyways, is there anyway to get her over her fear of people, and noise, and everything else? People is the big one, we don't want her to snap one day, though for now she just cowers in fear. Please help!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

OurAdalai said:


> Our 1 year old(just turned 1 last week)female GSD is afraid of EVERYTHING, and EVERYONE. She only likes my wife and I, and will only mildly tolerate our roommate who has spent HOURS trying to befriend her to no avail. She isn't the least bit aggressive with anyone, quite the contrary, she will typically cower behind me or my wife, and if we keep her in front of us, and someone tries to give her their hand to smell she will typically pee. We had her in puppy socialization classes at petco, and she did fine there with most of the other pups, but still didn't like being touched by other humans, and she didn't like hyper dogs.
> 
> Anyways, is there anyway to get her over her fear of people, and noise, and everything else? People is the big one, we don't want her to snap one day, though for now she just cowers in fear. Please help!!



One class is probably not enough for her. Socialization and training should be ongoing, probably forever with a GSD I would get her back into some kind of classes, then start by taking her to the park and sit on a bench so she can see all kinds of people from a distance, then start going to more crowded areas..I would take it slow, because she's older and you don't want her to get more scared


----------



## OurAdalai (Jul 6, 2011)

She was in the classes for about 4 months. We might have to get her into more classes though I guess. We'll try the park bench thing, see how it works. She goes on daily walks with us, and will hide behind us even if she see's someone across the street while were walking.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

OurAdalai said:


> She was in the classes for about 4 months. We might have to get her into more classes though I guess. We'll try the park bench thing, see how it works. She goes on daily walks with us, and will hide behind us even if she see's someone across the street while were walking.


Has anyone ever did anything to make her afraid of people? I would go really slow with her and make sure she is securely on a leash wherever you take her. I would think that the park bench in the distance should be calm enough for her and she can take everything in.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I know what it is like to have a people-hating dog. First, think about the reactions in terms of your dog's mind. She clearly doesn't like to be petted so prevent people from petting her. If you see people about to approach, ask them not to and explain yours is in training. Tell them it would help you both out a lot if they held their distance and focus on you (rather than pup) while you feed her some of her favorite treats. If she eats, she is not overstressed and you're good! If she doesn't eat, she is too stressed and you should move her away until she does eat. Hang out very briefly before moving on. You may find you have to be 50 feet away from people for a long time before making progress. Let your dog tell you when she is ready; taking food is a very good indicator. 

Try to find real obedience classes. Yes, there are good instructors at the big box stores but it might be wise to find someone with a lot of experience in this area. Google games like "Look At That" and "Bark At That," check out Control Unleashed by Leslie McDevitt, research clicker training as that is a wonderful way to build confidence. Above all, please know there is no "snapping out of this." This is genetic weak nerves in action.  there are some things I will never be able to do safely with Renji; such is life. The best we can do is socialize continuously, work and train continuously, and manage all aspects of our dogs' lives. Please don't be discouraged; your dog will teach you more about training and behavior and YOURSELF than three "easy" dogs. And every breakthrough will be grounds for a celebration. :toasting:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Remember that less is more. You want to stay under your dog's threshold. So go hang out on the park bench with people 50 feet away for five minutes, then go away -- if she did not act stressed at all, then you had a positive socialization day. 

Shy dogs are kind of like shy people. They do not want to be the center of attention. Unfortunately, people see the doggie and oooh, let me pet him as they stare at the dog. Well, that makes a shy dog's day. So you have to be your shy dog's protector, you need to have enough confidence for both of you, and you need to be her cheerleader. You need to help her build her confidence. You need to find out what she really likes and help her enjoy that aspect, and build on it. 

Good luck. It is not fair to force a shy dog to be outgoing, but you can find her comfort zone and expand it little by little.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Good info here in this thread, and I always recommend joining this group: shy-k9s : shy-k9s


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

poor dog. At least it is something that you can live with .

I would put your dog into the shy - submissive - sensitive group . Many on the forum have written about problems with shy - fearful - fear aggressive with lunging and barking and hackling , where the dog is taking an active effort to repell attention. Seems like yours withdraws . There are lots of shy, sensitive, submissive dogs that are good pets .

Take the pressure off in the expectation for her to be something that she can't be at this moment . She may become more comfortable with time and experience . Forcing her to endure attention won't change a thing.

When you do pet her give her a scratch on her chest or pat on the side , not on the head . Don't stare in to her eyes or directly at her , look at a point just above or slightly beside . When someone other than yourself is making contact with her they should be beside her looking to the same direction , not in front blocking (she backs up) and looking at her . 

How does she interact with you? Is she hesitant and wary or will she do a little close range ball play. If you can get her active by rolling a ball a few feet in an environment that she is comfortable with (a room in the house) you should be able at some point to move her into a more open space and the ball (accidently) goes out further . You have to be sensitive and read her signals. Only send the ball out as far as she will go out confidently . There is a point where there is a "wall" where the entire body posture changes , don't go there . You want confidence and the dog feeling less vulnerable . She has to feel safe .
If you push ahead too fast you will have the opposite effect.

You have to be exquisetly aware of what your dog is doing. If you are sitting watching the world go by this may be over stimulating to the dog who has time to think about it . Read the dog . For some this may be the perfect thing to do . For others this is stress. 

Action , movement is a stress release. Once again see what is best for your dog . Get a feel for her body tension , the signals she is throwing out. This dog may do better if you don't worry about her and get moving , do a little uninhibited jog . Act the fool . Move with a skip , a light foot , have the dog look at you , show that you don't worry , don't care . She is what she is and that is okay with you -- the dog needs to know this , being sensitive she will pick up on your unease in social experiences.
You have to mirror the energy that you want from the dog.

Can the dog run beside a bike . Slow pace. You'd be surprised how exercise changes brain chemistry - endorphins . Jog around a school track . 

When going out you can give her a shot of Bachs Flower Rescue , which now has a non-alchohol based formula for dogs / pets -- although in the quantities given I don't think the alchohol was much of an issue. 

See what happens if you are uninhibited . You run away from her , have her chase you . That gives her some power .


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Excellent suggestions Carmen!!!


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

Mine is 10 months and had terrible fear of everything, bushes, trains by the walking path, people, bugs, you name it. I had finally found the right trainer and she is getting so much better. She didn;t flinch at the train sounds, ignored people on bicycles, and was only afraid of a grate she walked over for the first time. I suggest a personal trainer with many years experience and who really has a lot of experience with fear.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes, as someone else mentioned and very important too is that with very fearful dogs I was also told that they have to go really slow with mine and dogs like that. They shouldn;t be pushed over their threshold of comfort. Baby steps but consistant steps forward.


----------

